
Zoopharmacognosy - lelf
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Zoopharmacognosy
======
thix0tr0pic
The wikipedia has a section on birds but is missing this reference from 2012.
City birds using the nicotine in cigarette butts to deter parasites.

[http://www.nature.com/news/city-birds-use-cigarette-butts-
to...](http://www.nature.com/news/city-birds-use-cigarette-butts-to-smoke-out-
parasites-1.11952)

------
trhway
the wikipedia doesn't seem to have that one:

[http://www.smithsonianmag.com/smart-news/dolphins-seem-to-
us...](http://www.smithsonianmag.com/smart-news/dolphins-seem-to-use-toxic-
pufferfish-to-get-high-180948219/?no-ist)

"Footage from a new BBC documentary series, "Spy in the Pod," reveals what
appears to be dolphins getting high off of pufferfish. Pufferfish produce a
potent defensive chemical, which they eject when threatened. In small enough
doses, however, the toxin seems to induce "a trance-like state" in dolphins
that come into contact with it, the Daily News reports:

The dolphins were filmed gently playing with the puffer, passing it between
each other for 20 to 30 minutes at a time, unlike the fish they had caught as
prey which were swiftly torn apart. "

~~~
ZeroGravitas
The article seems to be health focused, otherwise it could have mentioned
Elephants burying fruit to get drunk when it ferments too.

------
rsweetland
If a food-based approach to medicine was more profitable, our system of care
might resemble something more "natural" as well...and who knows, maybe more
effective. As Hippocrates said "Let thy food be thy medicine medicine be thy
food"

------
lotsofmangos
If this did not exist, I'd renounce science and admit the existence of the
comedy god.

